# Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.



## Cr@ZyPh!L (11. Januar 2014)

*Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Grüße an alle und frohes neues Jahr!

Nach langer Abwesenheit habe ich mich beschlossen das allwissende Forum und seine User mal wieder um Rat zu beten

Nachdem ich schon bei der Zusammenstellung meines Komplett-PC's hervorragend beraten wurde, möchte ich Eure Hilfe beim Thema Laptop/Notebook beanspruchen.
Ich suche einen Laptop mit ungfähr folgenden Spezifikationen:

Display: um die 15 Zoll, nicht glänzend
CPU: aktueller 4 Kerner von Intel, am besten 4000 er Serie
Arbeitsspeicher: mindestens 8gb, ich würde mich mit 16gb jedoch wohler fühlen
Grafikkarte: ab Nvidia GTX 760/765/770
Festplatte: HDD ab 500gb, SSD ab 120gb
Laufwerke: Bluray-Brenner wäre wünschenswert
Sonstiges: Beleuchtete Tastatur, eventuell nach erlöschen der Garantie Aufrüstungsmöglichkeiten und GANZ WICHTIG, eine für ein Gaming Notebook passable Akkulaufzeit, falls man unterwegs z.B. Filme oder Serien schauen möchte.

Gebraucht wird das Gerät für aktuelle oder zukünftige Spiele (BF4, GTA 5, wenns mal rauskommt, COD Ghosts etc.), Filme und Serien gucken und gelegentliche Bildbearbeitung, aber hauptsächlich zum Zocken.

Preislich sollte das Ganze ein Limit von 1100 - 1300€ nicht überschreiten, außer es lohnt sich unbedingt , günstiger wäre natürlich Wünschenswert!

Habe mich schon mal bei Medion und XMG umgesehen, konnte mich aber- auch wegen mangelnder Fachkenntnisse- nicht entscheiden.

Ich hoffe dass ich keine Forenregeln verletzt habe und bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus für Eure Mühe!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Phil


----------



## Zocker_Boy (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Bei 17,3 Zoll wird man da fündig:
Acer Aspire V3-772G (- bel. Tastatur)
Asus G750JW (- Bluray Brenner, BD Lese-Laufwerk/DVD Brenner ist aber drin)


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Das wäre mein Vorschlag:
MSI GE60H-i765M2811B (0016GC-SKU12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Cinnayum (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Wenn du über 1000€ ausgeben willst, mache bitte einen Bogen um Acer, Medion und MSI. Alles schon gehabt, übler Ramsch in der Verarbeitung oder der Kühlung.

Die einzigen, die Gaming-Laptop-Kühlung einigermaßen auf die Reihe kriegen sind Asus mit der G-Reihe und Clevo. Die ersten zu Lasten der Lautstärke und die zweiten mit sehr hohem Gewicht.


----------



## Research (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG P503 PRO Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")

Habe selber ein Vorgängermodell mit C i7-2670QM und 6990m.

Akku hält rund 1,5h bei voller Helligkeit.


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Oha, danke für die schnellen Antworten, hab nicht mit so vielen heute Abend noch gerechnet!
Also zocker boy, von Acer bin ich auch nicht grade ein fan, kenne zwei leute die Probleme mit ihren Geräten   haben, und der Asus hat leider keine ssd, da sind mir die fast 1400 euro zuviel. Chiller, der Msi passt eig genau ins Muster, bis auf die 8gb ram, danke dafür.
Cinnayum, wäre nett wenn du etwas genauer werden könntest was die Medion und Msi geräte angeht, damit ich weis worauf ich mich evtl einlasse.
Zu guter Letzt Research, kannst du mir vllt einen kleinen Bericht zur Qualität des Xmg modells geben, finde es besser wenn ichs von leuten persönlich höre, zusätzlich zu den Testberichten.
Vielen Dank an euch nochmal!
Gruss phil


----------



## romibaer (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Kann dir empfehlen mal einen Blick auf mifcom.de zu werfen.
Ganz nette Geräte bei vernünftiger Leistung/Preisen in meinen Augen !


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Danke dir für die Alternative, da gehn die Preise für Geräte mit SSD jedoch erst ab ca. 1400€ los.

Was haltet ihr von der Konfig, taugt die was?

mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG A503 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6") - Topangebot

Hör mir gerne weitere Vorschläge an!

Gruß Phil


----------



## Lyph (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Ich würde bei deinen Vorstellungen wahrscheinlich zum XMG A503 greifen: 
15,6" Full-HD Non-Glare
nVidia GTX 765M
Intel i7-4700MQ
16GB DDR3-1600 (Crucial)
500GB HDD (Seagate)
120GB SSD (Samsung)
BluRay-Brenner
Intel Wireless-AC 7260
 für *1.306,00€*


----------



## Research (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Quali ist OK, nichts zu meckern.

Service ist Top.

mifcom verbaut auch Clevo Barebones.

16GB, wofür? E-P3nis? Und aufrüsten kann man das 503 nur bei der CPU/RAM/HDD.


----------



## iTzZent (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Schon lustig, das hier nur solch lahme Geräte empfohlen werden...

Es soll BF4 & COD Ghosts gespielt werden... eine GTX765M packt diese Spiele gerademal in 1366x768 in hohen Details... da muss es schon eine bei weitem stärkere Grafikkarte sein !

Hier mal ein anständiges Beispiel:

One Gaming Notebook K56-3N *

949.00EUR
*
AMD Radeon HD 8970M    4096 MB *+ 19.99EUR*
Mobile Intel Core i7-4700MQ 4x 2.4 GHz *+ 119.99EUR*
8192MB DDR3 1600Mhz (2x 4096MB)    *+ 34.99EUR*
1. Festplatte 1000 GB, 5400upm *+ 19.99EUR*
2. Festplatte 128GB mSATA Toshiba HG5d-Series *+ 104.99EUR*
Zusatzakku Inklusive Standard Akku
WLAN AC 3160 (802.11b/g/n/ac, Dualband, Bluetooth 4.0)
8x DVD+RW Brenner
24 Monate Hersteller Garantie + 49.99EUR
Inklusive 6 Monate Pickup & Return, Technischer Support

*Zwischensumme: 1,298.94EUR*


Um Geld zu sparen kannst du das Gerät auch ohne SSD konfiguieren, denn diese bekommst du für weniger Geld bei weitem günstiger.
Einen BluRay Brenner halte ich für eine sinnlose Investitation... das Geld sollte man lieber in andere Sachen stecken... wenn es doch ein BluRay Brenner sein soll, kostet dieser 30Euro extra.

1300Euro ist auch eine recht schlechte Grenze für ein Gamingnotebook... da sollte man schon 1400-1500Euro investieren, wenn man ein Gerät haben will, welches auch noch in 1-2 Jahren eine anständige Leistung abgibt. Geräte mit GTX765M sind nun gerade so ausreichend....


----------



## n1c0 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Lass die Finger von MSI und Acer bei dem Budget!


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich bei Mifcom erkenne ob ein Clevo Barebone verbaut ist?


----------



## iTzZent (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Die verbauen Clevo Barebones, genauso wie Hawkforce, One, MySN und die meisten anderen Reseller....

Du kaufst immer das gleiche Notebook, nur der Name ist anders... Mit One hättest du das günstigste Angebot... und mit den 24 Monaten Garantie bist du auch auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Wenn alle diese Clevo Barebones verwenden, bleibts im Endeffekt am Preis hängen, bei wem ich bestelle.

Habe wie du gesagt hast eine Konfig bei One erstellt, die einzigen Dinge die mich stören sind jedoch, dass nicht geschrieben wird von welchem Hersteller der Arbeitsspeicher ist und die Auswahlmöglichkeiten der Festplatten.

Wähle ich z.B. die 500gb Standart HDD, so kann ich im zweiten Feld nur SSD's von Toshiba verbauen, anstatt die gewünschte Samsung 840.
Wenn ich die Samsung SSD wähle, kann ich keine HDD mehr verbauen lassen.

Weis jemand Rat?


----------



## iTzZent (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Dieser Barebone hat nur einen 2.5" Schacht, deswegen kannst du nur ein 2.5" Laufwerk verbauen. Die Toshiba SSD ist eine mSATA SSD, wodurch man sie parallel zur HDD betreiben kann... die würde ich da aber nicht mitbestellen, denn für die 110Euro bekommst schon fast ne 240GB mSATA SSD.... 120GB liegen aktuell bei ca. 80Euro, siehe hier: Crucial M500 SSD 120GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (CT120M500SSD3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Hersteller des Arbeitsspeichers spielt eigentlich auch keine Rolle, denn grossartig einstellen, tunen, übertakten etc geht bei dem Notebook eh nicht. Meistens ist der Ram aber mit Bausteinen von Hynix oder Samsung  bestückt...


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Ok, dank dir.


----------



## romibaer (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Habe schon mehrfach in diversen Foren gelesen, dass One.de sich bei der Bearbeitung von Garantiefällen extrem viel Zeit lässt und es auch schon öfters mal Probleme gab.
mysn.de oder mifcom.de schneiden da in den Foren etwas besser ab. (Unterschiede auch in der Art und Weise der Garantie, schau dir mal an wer was anbietet und zu beachten ist der Unterscheid zwischen Garantie und Gewährleistung ! )
Preislich liegt jedoch One.de vorn....musst du mit dir vereinbaren


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Ich danke euch Allen vielmals für eure Bemühungen, es wird jedoch wohl darauf hinauslaufen das ich mir doch kein Mobiles Gerät holen werde..

Ich finde für den Preis einfach nichts passendes, entweder meine Ansprüche sind zu Hoch, oder es ist zu teuer, wäre halt mein erstes Notebook gewesen.
Preis-Leistung aus dem Desktopsegment kann ich hier nicht erwarten

MfG, Phil


----------



## Research (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Wie denn auch?
Alles ist aufwendiger, ohne Standarts (wie ATX und co.), hat Tastatur, "Maus", Lautsprecher und Bildschirm integriert.
Kann nicht mal ähnlich vom Preis sein. sein.


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*


----------



## dertourist48 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Bin am überlegen,ob ich mir auch ein Gaming Laptop besorgen soll. Was haltet ihr denn von Alienware ? Überteuert ?


----------



## iTzZent (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Ja, total überteuert und abgesehen davon bieten die Dinger keine sonderlichen besseren Eigenschaften, abgesehen vom Service, wenn man dieses extra zahlt....


----------



## Research (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*



dertourist48 schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen,ob ich mir auch ein Gaming Laptop besorgen soll. Was haltet ihr denn von Alienware ? Überteuert ?


 
Guck mal auf die Schencker Seite. Oder nenn mal ein Budget, du Threat-Highjacker.


----------



## BertB (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

soll wohl ein witz sein

taugen schon, sind aber VIEL zu teuer (alienware)

lassen im konfigurator jeden extrawunsch doppelt so teuer bezahlen, als was die teile im laden kosten (mehr ram, ssd,größere grafikkarte,etc)
256Gb ssd für über 300€ und so scherze

kannst ja konfigurator mal ausprobieren

die clevo dinger auf one sind bestimmt nicht verkehrt (also die, die sie one-notebooks nennen)

weiß auch nicht, warum auf msi geschumpfen wird, ich mag die marke, kann, was läppi angeht aber nicht wirklich mitreden, ob die was taugen
von den verbauten cpu/gpu kombinationen sind die immer sehr günstig (medion verbaut msi barebone, = großteils baugleich)


----------



## iTzZent (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Die MSI Geräte sind auch Top. Bieten stets mit das beste Kühlsystem (GT Serie bzw Medion Erazer Serie), das beste Soundsystem und ne anständige Verarbeitung (Alu bei der GT Serie, Plastik bei Medion, der Rest ist identisch...).


----------



## BertB (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

richtig schick sind die asus gamer teile, kosten halt auch ordentlich

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/not...+of+gamers/asus+g750jx+t4052h+gaming+notebook
oder
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-4390-cm-173-Zoll-Gaming-Notebook::25184.html

wenn du selbst alienware überlegst, dann hol dir doch so eins, vergleichbares alienware kostet bestimmt noch einiges mehr

das wäre ähnlich von msi, halt kleinere ssd

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/not...rie/msi+gt70h+70m3811b+gaming+notebook+126754

dies hier von gigabyte klingt auch sehr vernünftig, laufwerke würd ich am konfigurator noch ändern, am besten 1x 256GB ssd, hdd raus, selber dann noch ne zweite ssd einbauen, wenn die erste langsam voll wird , ebenfalls 8GB ram statt 4

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...156-Full-HD-Intel-Radeon-HD-8970M::24423.html

gigabyte sind neu im gamer laptop markt, glaub soger überhaupt laptop markt, 
grafikkarte ist bei dem hier stärker als bei den ersten drei
ist etwa so stark wie ne hd 6970, bis vor zwei jahren die top dektopkarte von amd, da dürfte schon was gehen


----------



## Alex555 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Alienware war mal extrem gut, sie sind auch jetzt noch gut, aber ihr Portfolio sagt zumindest mir überhaupt nicht zu.
ASUS baut zwar teurere notebooks, die sind dafür die einzigen Gamer Notebooks, die auch edel aussehen, eine starke Kühlung haben. 
MSI Notebooks sind eher funktional, weniger schick, genauso wie clevo, bieten aber fürs Geld am meisten, lassen sich super warten! 
Hab selbst ein MSI und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## BertB (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

so seh ichs auch, wie alex 555

habe lange überlegt mir einen msi 14" gamer zu holen, kleiner gaming läppi zum mitnehmen hat was 

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...7-3556-cm-14-Zoll-Gaming-Notebook::23806.html
sowas hier, müsste man halt auch erstma die hdd rausreißen und ne ssd reinpacken, oder ne msata ssd, geht glaub bei denen

da der nur 1600X900 auflösung hat, reicht die gtx 760m vermutlich gut, auf 14" ist das auch ne gute auflösung


----------



## iTzZent (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Kostet nur zu viel bei Caseking... MSI GE40-i760M285W7 (001492-SKU8) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und hat auch eine extrem schlechte Kühlung... die Kiste wird enorm heiss und drosselt recht schnell....

mSATA hat das Gerät nicht, man kann, wie bei jedem Notebook, aber auf das ODD verzichten, und dort denn eine SSD einbauen. MSI bietet dies aber auch schon fix und fertig an: MSI GE40-i760M2811 (001492-SKU1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nur mal wieder viel zu teuer...


----------



## _chiller_ (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Bedenke aber das so kleine Notebooks mit potenter Hardware mit Hitzeproblemen zu kämpfen haben, also entweder wird es extrem laut oder extrem heiß ^^


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

So, habe mich jetzt doch beschlossen, ein Notebook zu kaufen.

Es soll eins von Schenker werden mit folgender Konfiguration:

15,6 zoll, non glare 1920x1080
HD8970 4gb ram
8gb ddr3 ram
i7 4700MQ
120gb crucial M500 Ssd
750gb wd black sataIII

jetz meine Frage, hat jemand aus diesem Forum hier Erfahrungen mit Schenker, speziell im Bezug auf Langlebigkeit?

Und würdet ihr diese Konfiguration empfehlen, wenn ich zu Hause noch einen aktuell spiele tauglichen Rechner (siehe System) stehen habe?
Oder würdet ihr mir lieber zu einem System auf Basis der GTX 765 raten, das ca. 200€ billiger wäre, aber eine 250gb ssd beinhalten würde?

Kann es auch hier zu Überhitzungsproblemen kommen?

Ich weis, ich mache es etwas kompliziert, aber ich will mich in der Hinsicht eben so Entscheiden, dass ich reinen Gewissens bin.

Ich danke euch schon mal für Geduld und Nerven,

Phil


----------



## BertB (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

ist so ne frage, die hd 8970m zieht schon einiges mehr vom hobel,
ssd kann man aber auch nie genug haben
aus zockersicht eher die radeon, die ist fast so stark wie gtx780m
insgesamt klngt das sehr gut, da sollte einiges gehen, (viel schnelleren laptop kann man nicht kaufen  höchstens noch mit zwei grafikkarten, aber bei laptops halt ich da wenig davon, macht die hitzeprobleme auch nicht besser, lol)
schenker hat glaub einen guten ruf, (geradezu eine edelmarke?)
schenker hat auch clevo barebone, das ist wegen temperaturen glaub gut

14" läppi wär halt so für unterwegs, z.B. für mmorpg session bei kumpel, 
dass der als einzige zockermühle nicht das wahre ist, ist mir klar,
laut ist mir egal, würde eh auch richtige tastatur benutzen und maus (wegen heiß und so)
grad hab ich eh keine kohle für sowas und mein jetziger zockerläppi reicht mir auch noch
hat i5 430m und hd5850m, ssd und hybridfestplatte hab ich nachgerüstet, schafft immerhin 1650 punkte im 3dmark11, ist auch 1600x900, aber 17"
in 2011 war der echt schick 

zum rumschleppen hab ich noch nen 11,6" lenovo, aber der ist recht schwachbrüstig, amd e450 apu, 
ist ok für internet, aber viel zocken brauch man nicht, obwohl sogar da drauf z.B. diablo 3 läuft

nächste größere anschaffung wird eher ein 2560X1440 monitor


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Ja, klingt für mich auch ebenfalls alles super, die einzigen zwei Gedanken die negativ in meinem Kopf rumschwirren sind aber die fast 1500€ für die größere Konfig und die Haltbarkeit des Geräts, weil 210 € extra für 2 Jahre Garantie mehr sind mir zu happig auf einmal.


----------



## Research (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Wenn du das NB gut behandelst hält das durch.
Die Kühlung ist Top, man darf sogar selber aufmachen und dran rumspielen (vorher besser nachfragen) ohne das die Garantie flöten geht.

Meines mit i7 2670qm und HD6990 bleibt immer in akzeptablen Temps und Lautstärke.


----------



## iTzZent (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Bei MySN braucht man nicht nachfragen, da steht das sogar in den AGB´s, das man die Geräte öffnen darf um sie ggf. zu reinigen...

Man sollte die Heatpipelamellen auch mind. 1x im Jahr reinigen. Da es sonst zu Überhitzungen und Drosselungen kommt.


----------



## Vanilanor (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Wie schauts mit dem Medion Erazer X7825 in der PCGH-Edition aus? Der kommt vom Budget gut hin und ist in sachen Preis/Leistung besser als die meisten anderen die ich gesehen habe. 
Bluray Laufwerk, bel. Tastatur, full-HD... alles was du brauchst, nur etwas schwerer als die meisten.

Medion Erazer X7825


----------



## BertB (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

masse muss nicht schlecht sein, wegen temperatur, 
die medions sind weitgehend baugleich mit msi, in meinen augen kein nachteil
gutes angebot


----------



## iTzZent (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Wenn du aber nicht gerade BluRay brauchst, würde ich diese Version nehmen: Medion Erazer X7825, Core i7-4700MQ, 8GB RAM, 750GB, 1920x1080 (MD98414/30015832) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

da kannst denn selber für 120Euro ne 240GB SSD nachrüsten.... und bist dann bei ca. 1280Euro. 16GB Braucht kein Mensch, und ob du nun 750GB oder 1000GB HDD hast, bekommst auch nicht mit


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Das mit der ssd würd ich sofort machen, weis blos nicht wie es mit der Garantie dann aussieht.


----------



## iTzZent (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Die bleibt bestehen, soweit ich weiss. Ruf doch einfach bei Medion an und erkläre denen, das du in den freien Slot gerne selber deine SSD einbauen willst und das Gerät ja dafür gebaut ist, das man es aufrüsten kann. MSI selber, der Hersteller des Barebones den Medion verkauft, hat damit schliesslich auch kein Problem.


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Alles klar, mach ich.

Weis Jemand, ob bei Medion die Windows Versionen auf CD mitgeliefert werden oder ob die schon vorinstalliert sind?


----------



## XaloN (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Ahoi,

will nun meinem Gaming PC durch einen Laptop ersetzen. Was haltet ihr von dem hier? Gibs für den Preis noch was schnelleres?

Medion Erazer X7827 High End Gaming Notebook 43,94 cm (17,3") Schwarz Gaming Laptop Intel® Core

Gruß,

XaloN


----------



## BertB (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

@ XaloN
viel stärker kann man nicht kaufen, mehr ssd wäre schön
ob der den gaming desktop schlägt, den du damit ersetzen willst, ist aber echt ne frage von: "wie alt ist der gaming pc, und vor allem, was für komponenten?"

liegt jedenfalls über ner gtx580 oder hd6970

wenn dein aktueller pcalso schlechter/älter ist, als high end von 2011, dann müsste es gut sein, auch was die performance betrifft


----------



## XaloN (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Huhu,

ich denke mal der Schleppi wird etwas schneller nur sein. Hauptgrund ist natürlich die Mobilität, habe keine Lust ewig meinen Gesamten PC abzubauen! 

Intel Core i5-3570K CPU 3,4GHZ! (4x3,4ghz) 
8GB DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher 
Nvidia GTX 570 

Mehr SSD hätte ich mir auch gewünscht, aber kann ich ja später noch nachrüsten bzw. umtauschen. Man kann zwar noch SLI Schleppi kaufen aber das ist dann doch etwas zuviel, zudem habe ich schlechte Erfahrung mit SLI gemacht. (Desktop PC) Hatte zwar mehr FPS aber es kam mir nicht Flüssiger vor eher das gegenteil.

Gruß,

XaloN


----------



## BertB (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

naja, schlecht ist der pc aber auch nicht, wenn den mit ner neuen grafikkarte aufrüstest isser viel stärker

behältst du den trotzdem?

bei dem kannst ja auch noch ne weile warten, der i5 3570k wird noch ne weile gut sein

(zwei dinger ist eh nice to have )


----------



## XaloN (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Jopp, ich stell den erstmal in die ecke  Wollte eh schon seid längeren einen Laptop ;D


----------



## BertB (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

naja, klingt vernünftig
gscheiter gamer läppi ist was feines


----------



## XaloN (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Ahoi, kennt jemand einen brauchbaren test zum Medion Erazer X7827? Hab schon ein paar gefunden aber was nichts gescheites bei.

Gruß,

XaloN


----------



## Diaflolo97 (21. Januar 2014)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Schon lustig, das hier nur solch lahme Geräte empfohlen werden...
> 
> Es soll BF4 & COD Ghosts gespielt werden... eine GTX765M packt diese Spiele gerademal in 1366x768 in hohen Details... da muss es schon eine bei weitem stärkere Grafikkarte sein !
> 
> ...



Unsinn. Wer mit 40 fps zufrieden ist, kann mit der GTX 660M BF3 auf Hoch & FHD spielen. Die 765M sollte also BF4 auf FHD mit Hoch packen, bei 40 fps.


----------



## XaloN (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Ahoi,

naja über 40FPS kann man sich streiten. Mir würden 40FPS nicht reichen. Ab 60FPS machts bei z.B Battlefield 4 erst Spaß (Performancemäßig) zu spielen. Meiner Meinung nach.

Und um das zu erreichen sind  *iTzZent *Einstellung gut eingeschätzt.


----------



## iTzZent (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

@*Diaflolo97* ich habe doch geschrieben, das die GTX765M BF4 in hohen Details schafft, allerdings in 1366x768... siehe hier: Benchmarkcheck: Battlefield 4 - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Bei BF3 schafft die GTX765M in der gleichen Auflösung bei gleichen Details um die 60FPS...  Siehe hier: Battlefield 3 - NotebookCheck.net Tech


----------



## BertB (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

gibt auch welche mit 1600X900, keine schlechte auflösung für die karte schätz ich,
sieht gut aus , kost aber schon weniger leistung 
full hd display zocken und niedriger einstellen hass ich, 
dann lieber anderes display, mit nativ niedrigerer auflösung, sieht besser aus


----------



## stefan79gn (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

@ TE schau mal hier rein http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...r-medion-medion-erazer-x7611.html#post6090589
Vieleicht ist der Laptop was für dich. Mit Gutschein Sparste noch bissel was.


----------



## Alex555 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*



XaloN schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> naja über 40FPS kann man sich streiten. Mir würden 40FPS nicht reichen. Ab 60FPS machts bei z.B Battlefield 4 erst Spaß (Performancemäßig) zu spielen. Meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> Und um das zu erreichen sind  *iTzZent *Einstellung gut eingeschätzt.


 
Als ob das SPiel mit 60FPS Spaß machen würde  
Bf4 ist extrem enttäuschend, und ich werde mir das nächste mal sehr viel Zeit lassen, ein EA produkt zu kaufen.
Das letzte Jahr fast nur Müll abgeliefert, hoffentlich bekommen die es mal zu spüren, dass man keine unfertigen Produkte auf den Markt wirft...


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Interessanter Beitrag zum Thema


----------



## XaloN (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Als ob das SPiel mit 60FPS Spaß machen würde
> Bf4 ist extrem enttäuschend, und ich werde mir das nächste mal sehr viel Zeit lassen, ein EA produkt zu kaufen.
> Das letzte Jahr fast nur Müll abgeliefert, hoffentlich bekommen die es mal zu spüren, dass man keine unfertigen Produkte auf den Markt wirft...


 
Lese dir meinen Beitrag erneut durch! Battlefield 4 erst Spaß (Performancemäßig) !

Und nun zurück zum Thema, habe mir nun das X7827 gekauft. Weiß wer wie ich die Tastatur Beleuchtung einschalte?


----------



## iTzZent (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Das Backlight Keyboard aktivierst du mit der Taste links neben der Powertaste.

SMC (System Control Manager Software) muss dafür installiert sein, wenn du Windows nochmal neu installiert hast, erledige dies vorher.


----------



## XaloN (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Ah  Touch  Alles klar ich danke dir.


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Soo, ich hab mich jetzt auch endlich festlegen können und mir das Medion Erazer X7825 geordert

Dank an euch alle für die Unterstützung und Nerven die Ihr bereitgestellt habt! 

Für mich wär die Sache erledigt, falls es von Bedeutung für den Thread ist..

Grüße, phil


----------



## BertB (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

nice!
geht bestimmt gut ab das teil


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Joar, mal abwarten wie lang Medion braucht um es mir zu senden.

Kann mir da jemand Auskunft geben?

Bezahlt wurde mit Paypal direkt.


----------



## BertB (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das lange dauert, die werdens am montag abschicken, mitwoch da, ist mein tip,
oder die sind pfeifen!


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Joar, das wär klasse, hoffen wir mal du behältst recht^^


----------



## iTzZent (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Ich habe bei Medion schon 6 Notebooks gekauft, alle waren innerhalb von 3-5 Tagen bei mir zu Hause und waren stets gut verpackt (Karton im Karton).

Es gibt aktuell sogar noch ein besseres Angebot von Medion...

MEDION ERAZER X6825 Notebook 15,6"/39,6cm i7 750GB 128GB SSD 16GB Blu-Ray | eBay
Intel® Core(TM) i7-3630QM Prozessor, Windows 8, NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX  680M DirectX® 11 Grafik, 750 GB Festplatte, 128 GB SSD, 16 GB  Arbeitsspeicher, Blu-ray Laufwerk, USB 3.0, Dolby Home Theater® v4, 39,6  cm/15,6'' mattes Full-HD Display, kostenloses Update auf Windows 8.1  verfügbar

Die GTX680M ist deutlich schneller wie die GTX770M, der i7-3630QM ist nur minimal langsamer wie der i7-4700HQ, es hat doppelt so viel Ram und hat schon eine SSD. Einzig das Backlight Keyboard fehlt, das kann man aber für 100Euro nachrüsten, das schafft jedes Kind bei dem Gerät. Es ist halt ein 15.6" Gerät, welches aber kaum kleiner oder leichter wie die 17.3" Version ist. Es wird sogar das gleiche Mainboard verbaut... (abgesehen vom Haswell Support)


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Medion hatte grad ein Angebot, hab für 1250€ die Version mit 16GB ram und 128gb Sata ssd bekommen

Das mit der GTX 680 Stimmt, bin aber so zufrieden wie es ist

Trotzdem Danke für den Vorschlag!


----------



## iTzZent (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Immernoch 150Euro über dem X6825, wenn man da das Backlight Keyboard zurechnet 

Aber ok, das X7825 hat schon den neueren Barebone MS-1763 (vergleichbar mit dem MS-16F4 als 15.6" Version), welcher etwas hochwertiger ist. Das X6825 basiert noch auf dem alten Plastik MS-16F3 mit dem Hochglanz Displayrahmen. Das Gehäuse wurde nahezu nicht verändert seit der 1. Serie (MS-16F1). Habe selber 2 dieser Generationen hier (Medion X6811 mit MS-16F1 und Medion X6819 mit MS-16F2)

Du hast sicher bei dem Angebot zugeschlagen: http://www.medion.com/de/prod/MEDION%C2%AE+ERAZER%C2%AE+X7825+%28MD98416%29/30015836A1?sortOrder=TOPSELLER_REVENUE

Wirklich kein schlechtes Angebot !


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Stimmt genau, das wars


----------



## stefan79gn (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Die Gtx 680m ist etwa auf Niveau der Gtx 775m, diese ist allerdings leicht im vorteil durch Boost 2.0.
Die Gtx 775m ist auf Niveau der Desktop gtx 660 bzs teilweise 660ti je nach auflösung und Anwendung. Vieleicht hilft das ja als Info.
Die 770m ist ca aufhöhe der Desktop 560ti.


----------



## Alex555 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Ich hatte auch schon 2 Medion Notebooks, bei beiden war mir der Lüfter im Idle leider zu laut, sodass beide zurückgegangen sind.
Der Versand ging aber jeweils extrem schnell, und auch der Support war sehr gut  
Würde jederzeit wieder bei Medion kaufen, und vor allem das NB mit 680M scheint ein super Deal zu sein! (999€!!)


----------



## XaloN (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Ahoi,

wie kann ich beim Erazer 7827 das Touchpad deaktivieren? Unter Mauseinstellung habe ich schon Elan deaktiviert, aber das Touchpad kann ich immernoch benutzen.

EDIT: Hab jetzt "Bei angeschlossener USB Maus deaktiviert" Angekreuzt und funktioniert. Nur komisch das das Pad noch geht wenn ich es komplett deaktiviere.


----------



## iTzZent (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

FN-F3

liest du eigentlich auch mal das Handbuch.... ?


----------



## XaloN (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Ahoi, danke. Das habe ich zurzeit nicht hier, der karton lagert woanders


----------



## iTzZent (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Echt Schade, das man sich solch ein Handbuch nicht runterladen kann.... 

Oh... wie kann das sein ? Der Hersteller bietet doch wirklich das Handbuch für seine Produkte auf der Herstellerwebsite !  

http://download5.medion.com/downloads/anleitungen/bda_40046695.pdf





*Edit: Ganz frisch rausgekommen, der Notebookcheck Test zum X7825. Beim X7827 befindet sich denn nur eine GTX780M im Gerät, statt der GTX770M, der Rest ist identisch: http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Medion-Erazer-X7825-Notebook.109837.0.html*


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Soooo, das Gerät ist endlich angekommen!

Wunderschön, die Freude ist rießig, vor allem da es mein erstes Notebook ist!

Jetz kommt aber das meiner Meinung nach eintig negative..
Es nennt sich Windows 8 und ist zum 

Hab mir jetz Windows 7 hp in 64 bit bestellt, weis jemand, dem es vllt ähnlich geht, ob und woher ich alle nötigen Hardwaretreiber bekommen kann?( Wlan zb und sonstiges)

Vielen Dank, phil


----------



## BertB (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

kannst auch win 8 direkt zum desktop booten lassen, dann kann man den kachelmist weitgehend ignorieren
soo viel anders isses nicht
manche games profitieren auch leistungsmäßig,
ich würds nicht wechseln

@itzzent:
was soll denn dieser fettdruck mist?
wenn das alle machen, siehts hier bald aus, wie ne bild-zeitungs titelseite
(fishing for aufmerksamkeit...)


----------



## Lyph (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Spar dir das Geld für Windows 7 und google mal ein wenig. Mit wenig Aufwand kann man Windows 8 nahezu identisch einstellen wie Windows 7.

Wenn du dann immer noch angekotzt vom BS bist kannst du immer noch Windows 7 kaufen/installieren!


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Windows 7 is schon bestellt, mir gefällts auch nicht so das die Windows 8 Version von Medion so zugemüllt ist mit Mist wie Ashampoo etc...
Ich schau mich aber mal um im Google Reich


----------



## iTzZent (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Installiere Windows 8 doch einfach neu. Da liegen 2 DVD´s im Karton.

Wenn das fertig installiert ist, nimmst du die DVD 2, und installierst dir die nötigen Treiber.

Wenn das erledigt ist, ziehst du dir ClassicShell runter und installierst das. Dann hast du ein vollwertiges Windows 8.1 welches komplett nach Windows 7 aussieht....


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Alles klar, das mach ich jetz, sonst noch iwelche hilfreiche Tipps?

Andere Frage, wo steht der Produkt Key der Recovery CD von Medion???


----------



## iTzZent (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

nö, denn das reicht aus. Im Menü von ClassicShell (im Startmenü) kannst dir denn dein Windows so anpassen, wie du es gerne haben willst. Das Tool startet denn auch stets automatisch mit.


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Jemand ne Idee wo ich den Produktkey von Windows 8 finde?

Er befindet sich nicht auf dem Gerät( auch nicht unterm Akku) und nicht auf der CD/Hülle.


----------



## iTzZent (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Der in deinem Bios integriert. Einfach Windows 8 installieren. Sobald es online ist, ist es automatisch aktiviert. 

Ein wenig belesen musst du dich aber schon, wenn du schon ein Stück neue Technik kaufst...


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Ja, das merk ich mehr und mehr... Du meinst also wenn ich die Medion OEM Version reinlege, und alles von dieser Version installiere, bekomme ich ein "reines" Windows 8?


----------



## BertB (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

irgendwo in dem papierkram beigelegt? (der übliche aufkleber?)
weiß aber nicht


----------



## iTzZent (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Genau so war es bei den letzten 3 Medion mit Windows 8, welche ich fertig gemacht und verkauft habe. 

Es gibt keinen Aufkleber bei ner OEM Version. Der Key steht im Bios, darf nicht ausgelesen werden und darf auch nicht verkauft werden. Wenn man nun z.B. ein Windows 7 Bios flasht (z.B. bei einigen MSI Geräten gibt es unterschiedliche Biosversionen), verschwindet auch der Key.


----------



## BertB (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

so ein schrott...
naja, für nen läppi isses grad noch erträglich, und dennoch
habe aber schon oem windows ohne pc gekauft, die konnte man später auch neu draufmachen


----------



## iTzZent (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Ja, alles was vor Windows 8 da war, konnte man auch als OEM Version verkaufen, da sich dort stets der Lizenzaufkleber auf dem Gerät befand. Dies ist nun nicht mehr der Fall.... Damit will Mircosoft dafür sorgen, das mehre Leute die Retail Version von Windows 8 kaufen.... 

Lizenzärger bei Windows 8 | c't



> *Lizenzärger bei Windows 8*
> 
> Im Kampf gegen den nicht lizenzierten Einsatz von Windows geht Microsoft bei OEM-Rechnern neue Wege. Die Änderungen treffen  nicht nur die Käufer solcher PCs, sondern auch jeden, der mit solchen Windows-Lizenzen handeln will.
> Beim Vergleich von OEM-PCs mit vorinstalliertem Windows 7  fällt bei solchen mit Windows 8 zuerst auf, dass der Aufkleber mit dem  Product Key fehlt. Der diente bislang als COA (Certificate of  Authenticity), also als Lizenznachweis. Im Rahmen der Einführung der OEM  Preactivation 3.0 hat Microsoft ihn abgeschafft. Die OEM-Hersteller  beziehen nun für jeden PC von Microsoft einen individuellen Product Key,  der in der Firmware des Mainboards in ACPI-Tabellen landet. Microsoft  erhält im Gegenzug einen Hardware-Hash des PC, in dem der Key gelandet  ist, sodass die Aktivierungsmechanismen feststellen können, ob der Key  wirklich auf dem PC eingesetzt wird, auf dem er ausgeliefert wurde.
> ...


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Weis jemand wie ich bei Medion ins Bios komme, falls ich wegen der SSD wieder AHCI einstellen muss?
F11, entf, F2 haben nicht geholfen.


----------



## iTzZent (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Windows 8.1: BIOS auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen - CHIP der Weg ins Bios 
http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/...oft-Windows-8-Boot-Options-Menue-7527618.html der normale Weg....


----------



## Cr@ZyPh!L (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook/ Laptop bis max. 1300€, 2014.*

Vielen Dank


----------

